# Nabendynamo für ZR Team



## Indyaner (11. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich will im nächsten Winter (der steht ja gefühlt schon vor der Tür  ) mir das ganze mit dem Akkuladen der Lampen ersparen und deshalb nen neues Vorderrad mit Nabendynamo besorgen. Das ich dann wenn es gen Abend wird oder mal nur in die Stadt schnell austauschen.
Leider finde ich kaum was für Scheibenbremsen, kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## siga (11. August 2011)

Oh oh, gleich rennen dich die Pro's hier übern haufen. 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (11. August 2011)

Nabendynamos mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k622/a47777/nabendynamo-dh-t785-centerlock-32-loch-schwarz.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k622/a47777/nabendynamo-dh-t785-centerlock-32-loch-schwarz.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k622/a11776/nabendynamo-dh3d72-disc-centerlock-32-loch.html
Laufräder mit Nabendynamo mit Bremsscheibenaufnahme:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k733/a21614/vorderrad-mavic-xm317disc-shimano-dh-3d72.html


----------



## Indyaner (11. August 2011)

Hmmpf, das sind doch Dynamos mit Centerlockaufnahme. Am Team 5.0 sind aber Hayes 6Loch- Bremsscheiben. Wie kommen die nun zusammen?


----------



## AndreasFFM (11. August 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einer neuen zusätzlichen Bremsscheibe für ein paar Euronen? Wolltest doch bestimmt nicht abends noch auf die Schnelle bei jedem Radwechsel gleich die Scheibe mitwechseln?


----------



## Indyaner (11. August 2011)

AndreasFFM schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer neuen zusätzlichen Bremsscheibe für ein paar Euronen? Wolltest doch bestimmt nicht abends noch auf die Schnelle bei jedem Radwechsel gleich die Scheibe mitwechseln?



Klar, wollte ich sowieso! Aber passt eine Centerlock Bremsscheibe dann in den vorhandenen Bremssattel ?

PS Für mich ist das Thema Scheibenbremse ziemlich neu


----------



## AndreasFFM (11. August 2011)

passt


----------



## donprogrammo (12. August 2011)

und es gibt Adapter um 6 Loch Scheiben auf Centerlock Naben zu fahren


----------



## supasini (12. August 2011)

NImm einen CL-Adapter: preiswert und gut. Ich hab noch ne neue CL-Scheibe im Keller genau aus dem von dir vermuteten Grund: die Stege der Shimanoscheibe passten in meinem Fall nicht mit Avid BB30 zusammen.
Du muesstest es probieren, welche Scheibe zu deinem Sattel passt, das könnte teuer werden


----------

